# كتاب:أسس التصميم والتشكيل المعماري_من منشورات جامعة دمشق_



## أبو نادر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

:6:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:6:

عرفانا بالجميل لإخواني في قسم العمارة الذين قصدتهم فلبوني (لآسيما الأخت العيناء والأخت هبة)
أقدم كتاب من منشورات جامعة دمشق
وهو كتاب:30: أسس التصميم والتشكيل المعماري:30:
ترجمة وإعداد الدكتور المهندس جهاد عيسى
الدكتور المهندس غسان بدوان

الرابط:__--أسس التصميم المعماري--__

في الختام لاتنسونا من دعوة صالحة في ظهر الغيب​


----------



## أبو نادر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مع ملاحظة أن الضغط المباشر على كلمة تحميل سيفتح الملف ضمن صفحة المستكشف
وللتحميل المباشر :نقرة يمينية على كلمة تحميل ثم حفظ باسم


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أبو نادر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

> السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


شكرا للمرور
تقبل الله طاعتكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## مصطفى رافع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك كتاب قيم وجميل وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## فنون العمارة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد قيصر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ويسلملي اياك ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## أبو نادر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

> شكرا لك كتاب قيم وجميل وكل عام وانت بخير





> شكرا جزيلا لك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك





> الله يعطيك العافية ويسلملي اياك ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


شكرا للمرور
تقبل الله طاعتكم وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## shadowmoon10 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك


----------



## mabrok saleh (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## AHWAL (31 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع...


----------



## eng_shaimaa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اولا السلام عليكم
انا اول مره اشترك ف المنتدى مش عارفه افتح الكتاب خالص ممكن حد يساعدنى وشكرا ليكم


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاُ لك


----------



## arch_hamada (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااا لك


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

يرجى اعادة رفع الكتاب
الملف غير موجود


----------



## عبدالكريم عاامر (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم دايرين مقاطع فيديو


----------



## osamaabbasy (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng : mario (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً ولطن ارجو تجديد الرابط حيث انه قد توقف


----------



## salem jaad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## يحيى الحداد (14 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

